# Mac ibook G4 wifi network issue



## bls46 (Feb 17, 2010)

Help....I'm a newbie here...have screwed up my internet configurations and can't connect to the wifi at my vacation home.

Keep getting the message that my settings have been changed by another app...have no idea which app or what to do.

In trying to 'fix' the problem I've probably really messed it up. Would appreciate any help...would like to fix before my husband makes it worse !


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi bls46: welcome to TSG. 

Common problem - here's the fix:

Library > Preferences > SystemConfiguration and delete the following files:

_(NOTE: It is recommended you make backup copies elsewhere.)_

com.apple.airport.preferences.plist

NetworkInterfaces.plist

preferences.plist

com.apple.nat.plist

These files will regenerate as necessary when the associated system features are accessed. You will need to reestablish your Airport settings, because the current ones will be lost when the preferences files are removed.

Hope that helps.


----------

